# Day 100



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

Yes, I have done it. I started just before Christmas, when I was in a severe, pre-holiday "D" outbreak, and have finished with the coming of spring. No "D" since 12/23. It is not unusual for me to have long spells between the "D", although this is a pretty good stretch for the last couple of years or so. I am trying a few new foods. We were away a couple of weeks ago- at a restaurant I ordered the "safe" chicken I've had many times there, and the new cook had added a spicy seasoning. The next day, I didn't feel too great, but was fine by the next day- my bouts frequently last for weeks to a few months. But, in addition, at a time in my life when I have many more personal and professional stresses than previously, I find that my outlook is much more positive. I am dealing with new challenges at work with more confidence, with a tough situation at home with more hope, and in general with life without as many concerns about the future as I've had previously. From about the second month of the tapes, I would find myself beginning to worry about some future event or do some negative "What ifs?" and before the bad thoughts would take on momentum, I'd find myself thinking,"Well, it certainly isn't productive to think about that", or"There's no reason to think this negative scenario will play out." I don't know how much of this is due to the tapes, because I've been pretty pro-active and have made some other changes too. But, on the whole, I think the tapes have been a major factor in the improvement I've seen in my state of mind over the last three months. I intend to continue to listen to them a couple of times a week, and would definitely recommend them to anyone. Thanks, Mike and eric, and others who have written their encouragement and advice over the last 100 days. I'll keep you posted.kate


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Congrats !!!! Kate!!







... So happy you are doing well. Many of us who have completed the sessions have found the reduction of symptoms and better positive attitude to not only continue, but to improve over time long after the completion of the tapes.Hope all continues for you, and thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kate, this is great and keep reinforcing the process once in a while and that will help. I also recommend using what you have learned now for self hypnosis which you can practice 10 or 15 minutes a day.Keep us updated.Can, I put this is the success section?------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

eric,Sorry to take so long to reply. We've been out of town, busy, etc. Fine to move it to the "Success..." section.Take care,kate


----------

